# Hey Rashidi



## wilon_1 (Jul 25, 2002)

Hey Rashidi..What team do you follow? Sure can't be the Knicks with your attitude against them..You know what? That happens..Bad calls, good calls, missed calls, they're all part of the game..Every team gets them every once in a while...If not a Knicks fan, how come you're always here? If a Knicks fan, how come always so down on them? A true fan will wstick by the team and not be so d**n negative...


----------



## Perennial All Star (Aug 13, 2003)

He's a fan of Layden. Wherever Layden goes he follows. Right now Layden isn't anywhere and since this is the last team he was with, he terrorizes it until Scott will return. And that will be never. So unfortunately, we are stuck with him on this board.


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Maybe he is a Heat fan who is still bitter about us owning them in the playoffs? Get over it already, your Heat are rebuilding and are an up and coming team. You have to move on from the vision of Allan Houston's buzzerbeater. Layden is no longer here to cripple us and give you hope of the Knicks staying in the cellar.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

yeah,rashidi,i used to think you were normal,but now i know you are anything but???

what teams do you really like???

and dont say the knicks..you are a HATER


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

BTW rashidi,you should spew in the Blazer forum..those guys are the biggest winers ever..they make you look like Dolan...which on some days i think you are


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

u serious? he's a layden supporter? huh???


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Are you talking about my reference to an asterisk win?

It goes both ways. 4 or 5 years ago Allan Houston hit a three pointer that was CLEARLY before time expired, and had the shot waved off by the ref. The Knicks got the loss and lost the regular season series to Miami that year 3-1. There was intense scrutiny and a push for Stern to reverse the call and give the W to the Knicks, who were fighting for their playoff lives, but he did not. That was an asterisk loss, one that nearly cost the Knicks a playoff spot.

I hate to break it to Knick fans, but there are more teams in the NBA than the Knicks. The league doesn't revolve around NY. Portland is ALSO fighting for a playoff spot so it isn't fair to them, and it isn't fair to Boston, Miami, or Cleveland, who are also in a competition with the Knicks for playoff seeding. The Celtics should have gained a game on NY, and Cleveland (who was playing the Spurs) shouldn't have lost anymore ground. Suppose the Knicks barely squeeze into the playoffs by one game. I'm sure no Knick fan wants to think over the summer about how the highly touted Knicks were only a playoff team because of a horrible call.

So please do not come crying to me about how negative I am and how "refs blow calls all game". *Some calls are more obvious than others.*


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Furthermore I'd ask that this topic be closed, this is just asking to become another topic barraging me with personal insults.



> the biggest winers ever





> you are a HATER





> So unfortunately, we are stuck with him on this board.





> Maybe he is a Heat fan who is still bitter about us owning them in the playoffs? Get over it already, your Heat are rebuilding and are an up and coming team. You have to move on from the vision of Allan Houston's buzzerbeater.


I jumped out of my seat when Houston hit the shot. I think it's embarassing that you as a MODERATOR are encouraging this behavior. Surely a MODERATOR would not be taking sides in this crap? So please, cut the hypocriscy and make the 2nd deletion of your career.



> Layden is no longer here to cripple us and give you hope of the Knicks staying in the cellar.


The Ewing trade was originally Rice AND Baker for Ewing, and it ended up being just Rice for Ewing, a deal forced upon Layden who was infatuated with Baker. Please let me know how trading Ewing for Rice improved the team or situation in any facet. If you want to blame a guy who built a finals team for James Dolan's transactions, then be my guest. I hardly think it's a coincidence that the Rangers also turned to pure crap when Dolan hit the scene.



> I like some of your points and your ideas, but could you try to clean up your act a little bit. You used to ignore when people challenge you and make comments to you, can you try and go back to that. For whatever reason your ideas and your way of posting brings out a lot of negaitve feedback. Just try and post what you believe without personal attacks. I will edit any personal attacks on you if you dont respon to them. I dont want to suspend anyone so just try to keep the peace.


That was a PM you sent me like a month ago. I must say, Grade A job. So, are you going to live up to your word, or was your message just scare tactics?


----------



## Perennial All Star (Aug 13, 2003)

You are a disgrace to board posters and human beings everywhere. You cannot accept criticism and now you being to cry that this topic is taking shots at you while all you have been doing since day 1 of Isiah Thomas Era is take shots at the New York Knicks. You sit here and tell me Rice/Longley/Knight/Others for Ewing was forced upon Layden which in many other ways is true. But Anderson/Eisley(your boy) for Rice wasn't forced upon him. So for the last time, stop trying to downplay a Knicks win once again and be a man and admit you aren't a Knicks fan, just a random TROLL from Queens trying to bash the Knicks because they are actually in the playoff hunt. Wait a sec...I got it! Nets fan!!Ahhhhhhhhh! Get off our board Nets fan!


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> You are a disgrace to board posters and human beings everywhere.


*Coughs in the direction of alleged moderator*


----------



## Perennial All Star (Aug 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> 
> 
> *Coughs in the direction of alleged moderator*


*Points to disgraceful poster*


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

I see nothing wrong with Rashidi's posts as far as decorum. I disagree with some of what he says, but so what? He disagree's with me alot as well. If you don't like his posts, don't read them, or don't reply to them. First ammendment, Dudes. If it is not overtly crude or offensive, let it roll.


----------



## wilon_1 (Jul 25, 2002)

Never said he shouldn't post...Just questioning his loyalty to the team, if any at all....That's all...Gets kinda annoyinh to keep reading all the negative things he keeps saying about our team, but never asked for him to stop posting, would never ask that either...Just wondering where his loyalties lie...


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

Hey, I've been a Knick fan most of my life but that doesn't mean I have to wear blue and orange tinted glasses all the time. I agree with much of what he says. I think Truth really thinks with his heart and thats OK with me, too. For anyone to not acknowledge that we are building a team with cast offs and overpaid under-producing players(historically) with no REALISTIC chance of adding an impact player in time to take advantage of Marbury's prime.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

first off rashidi,i shouldnt use the word hater...its sounds way too harsh...Basher is much more approptiate...

So,you are not a hater,but you are a constant knick Basher..And whether you like it or not,you are in a Knick Forum and take your medicine like a man...If you give it,you should take it...The MODS are not hear to bail you out...

Alfa,no one told Rashidi to stop posting..In fact he makes it much more fun..



> BTW rashidi,you should spew in the Blazer forum..those guys are the biggest winers ever..they make you look like Dolan...which on some days i think you are


I see nothing wrong with suggesting Rashidi do that..I was in there posting and questioning the Blazer fans wanting to Protest the game and wining and made my feelings felt....And some guys really attacked me,which is cool and i expected it....


I didnt see Rashidi in there making his point.He chose the Knick forum and
thats Rashidis poblem..He thinks because he poses as a knick Fan or Layden supporter,that he can keep up the constant negativity and not hear it from the true fans???

The guy does not like the Knicks..Its painfully obvious..If someone came in here wearing Celtic green posting what he posts,we would be all over that poster....But Rashidi hides behind the Orange and Blue,but his act is old and he is not fooling anyone...Its all in good fun,but Knick Bashers will continue to get as much as they give

Rashidi,Dont go CRYING to the MODS,take a good look at your posts and see why you recieve the very fair treatment you get from us


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> I think it's embarassing that you as a MODERATOR are encouraging this behavior. Surely a MODERATOR would not be taking sides in this crap? So please, cut the hypocriscy and make the 2nd deletion of your career.


GIVE IT UP,and dont try to play the victim!!!!

Moderators are fans,and if you notice even your cry for help is passively aggressive and sarcastic



> So please, cut the hypocriscy and make the 2nd deletion of your career


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> I think Truth really thinks with his heart and thats OK with me, too


far from the "truth",my friend.....

i would point my finger squarely at you,KBF and rashidi on that one....You can look at a statistic such as fg% combined with3pt % and make up 10 different excuses as to why the numbers are not what they appear to be..You do it all th time...Thats is thinking with your heart...

I never fade stats..Its my living as a derivatives trader/speculator and have learned long ago not to bet against the odds..I am not saying abberations dont exist and random events dont occur,but more often than not thing revert back to the mean...

Of course when talking about thew future of a ball player,you have to "think with your heart"...You look at the data presented,maybe extrapolate,but you still have to add subjectivity and consider the intangables

So if I say Demmar Johnson or Sweetney will be solid players,I first look at the facts...Players size,shooting %,strength tests etc...

But from there on in its very subjective..We have vastly different perspectives on evaluating talent...And that cool..And thats what makes horse racing


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> I think Truth really thinks with his heart and thats OK with me, too


Guilty as charged. Though he'll never admit it. If he weren't emotional, why would he go out of his way to continually insult me and think lowly of whatever I say?


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

I dont think lowly of what you say...To the contrary....

I think there are 2 rashidis

One who presents the BEST research on the board,when he is objective..

The other Rashidi is constantly negative and sarcastic...

And we are in a Knick Forum..you do realise that???


----------



## dcrono3 (Jan 6, 2004)

IMO there is nothing wrong with thinking with your heart. There is nothing wrong with looking at stats too. Problem is when you only look at stats or think with your heart. You need to use both your heart and brain when you evaluate teams/players. The one problem here IMO is that we ALL use our heart too much. We almost never back down from our initial position on an argument. I havn't seen anyone be converted by anothers' arguments yet on this board. Nothing wrong with that I guess, but it is the truth. When was the last time someone changed their opinion on a subject IN A THREAD. Waiting for a month before deciding tha tMarbury really isn't that bad does not count.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

I think w e have two camps on the forum....the one group who just has a wait and see attitude on Isiah,marbury TT and the rest of them..

we have another group who feels a bit more strongly about the trades and transactions and have some judgements regarding the players and GM..

I personally think the second group is a bit more outspoken...

but thats what makes the forum fun....


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

Two camps, perhaps, but they are not the camps you think, and the members continually get mixed. You make your living studying numbers and trends. That's great and it works in your profession. In a scenario that involves humans working in a system that is forever in flux, objectivity is only one part of the formula. Subjectivity is the other. If it was not so, then there would be no need for talent evaluators, psych profiles and the like. Numbers will take you so far...to go further you need to have a "feel" for applying the numbers and you learn to recognize trends that numbers don't always show. In other words, you need to qualify the statistics. Since there are so many variables, it is impossible to classify them all and work them into some formula forpicking successful players. How to you quantify a champion's heart? His composure under stress? His willingness to shoulder the responsibility of success or failure based on his play under fire? You need both and it still is somewhat of a crap shoot. Like I have said....30ppg is not always the sames as 30ppg. Surely you have seen two players with almost identical numbers playing the same positon. Are you to tell me that there is not one that you would favor over the other based on your "feel"? I think most of the people in here favor head or heart based on trying to make a case for a particular player that they like. All I can say is that over thirty five years of being immersed in basketball at all levels I have been wrong far less than I have been right. I absolutely respect your chosen manner of analysis...I just think it is incomplete.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> I just think it is incomplete.


its very thorough 

i think the truth may lie a little closer in you not agreeing with my subjective "gut" part....

we both agree that DJ is 6'9" 205,and can see his stats..
I look at his occasional flashes of brilliance,his handle,rebounding from the 2 spot,and his lack of D and knowledge.I then factor in his remarkable comeback from a devestating injury and the hard work he must have put in to rehab...Not sure what part is incomplete,but ill go with it...

Same thing with TT..As a knick,he has shown me things that KVH couldnt do in 10 basketball careers..I see that..You focus on his negatives..Perceptions vary,thats why trades take place...


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

We'll see.....)


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> As a knick,he has shown me things that KVH couldnt do in 10 basketball careers..I


Do you mean grabbing fewer than 7 rebounds, or clanking mid-range jumpers?


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

Rashidi, there's something that I've been wanting to look at but don't know how. Maybe you can help with your research mastery. Where can I, or if you don't like to divulge sources, would you be willing to do it, find who's been more effective as KNICK in 4th quarter and overtime scoring between TT and VH?

All this talk about stats vs feelings, and which player has more heart and shows up when... that's a stat I think would have some relevance at putting feelings in perspective. I have no idea who's better, and I still have an open mind on the issue, so it would be a telling sign for me one way or the other. Can you help?


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

*KVH magical disappearing act no in MIL*



> As a knick,he has shown me things that KVH couldnt do in 10 basketball careers..I





> Do you mean grabbing fewer than 7 rebounds, or clanking mid-range jumpers?


OOPpss you are right,Mr sarcastic....

KVH did do something TT couldnt do!!!!!!

KVH can over to the Bucks while they had a .530 winning % and since KVH is there the bucks have played .416 ball.......

Congradulations Rashidi and KVH,you took an overachieving team playing .530 ball and turned them into a sub .500 team....

And spare everyone you TJ Ford excuse...h20 is out for us as well


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> KVH can over to the Bucks while they had a .530 winning % and since KVH is there the bucks have played .416 ball.......


I've noticed that the Knick win% with KVH is also higher than it is with TT. Go figure.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

And the only site I can think of that would have something like that is 82games.com, I don't know any other site that records 4th quarter points. I'm sure some individuals do since somebody had to figure out Paul Pierce led the league in 4th quarter scoring last year.

Although it's worth noting that leading the league in 4th quarter scoring doesn't make you better than Kobe or McGrady. FGA and FG% would be more indicative of "clutch". Pierce scores more in the 4th because he took most of the shots on his team to begin with.

Actually I do recall such a site, might have been 82games. They measured it by points and the margin of victory/defeat. Like it only counted points if the margin of victory/defeat was lower than 15. Anything above that is garbage time. Obviously stats like that have to be specially recorded by people willing to find it out, nba.com and espn.com etc aren't going to follow stuff like that.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> I've noticed that the Knick win% with KVH is also higher than it is with TT. Go figure.


good answer,and you better be right and not be sending me on a wild goosechase..I am going to research this right now..your credibilty is on the line:yes:


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

*wrong wrong wrong*



> I've noticed that the Knick win% with KVH is also higher than it is with TT. Go figure.


NOT True Rashidi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Once again i catch you fibbing!!!!!

fact


> KVH came over to the Bucks while they had a .530 winning % and since KVH is there the bucks have played .416 ball.......


not a fact(only in Rashidis mind)


> Knick win% with KVH is also higher than it is with TT.


rashidi,havent you learned from your previous tall tales...I check your claims and stats..I am on to you

The Knicks played .463 ball with KVH..they are playing .472 with TT............

And of all people in the world do not bring the marbury trade in to this as you are and eisly man


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

Just trying to get an accurate picture,Truth. ..what are the winning % of the teams we played prior and post trade? Not each team but the average. I am trying to figure strength of schedule into your stats.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

you are killing me alfa

also i am aware that i took a very crude approach to the comparison,and the comparison itself is a little silly..

but i had to respond to his wise crack...


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> NOT True Rashidi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


According to 82games.com, the Knicks have won something like 52% of their games with VH, and 44% of their games with TT. Boo hoo, take it up with them.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Keep in mind we are counting games where KVH and TT *PLAY*.

When you tally up this win%, I doubt you are taking out all the games KVH was injured for. You are probably counting games "pre-trade" and "post-trade"


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> KVH can over to the Bucks while they had a .530 winning % and since KVH is there the bucks have played .416 ball.......


I'm sure this has nothing to do with Michael Redd sucking either.


----------



## Perennial All Star (Aug 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm sure this has nothing to do with Michael Redd sucking either.


It hasn't.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

rashidi,i knew my stat was biased..it was just a knee jerk reaction to one of your usual statements....

the fact of the matter is,i think we need a healthy Deke....


----------

